

Join coderbits' beta, get a free Code School course on backbone.js - scottksmith95
https://coderbits.com

======
scottksmith95
You can find the link to redeem your free course on your dashboard after you
sign in. For those requesting access to the beta, please be patient as we send
out invites.

------
qawarrior
Bit Munkey and the guys rock. Free code training and you get points on
CoderBits.

